

Broadband gap: Google Fiber isn't the only revolution in Kansas City - _mayo
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/11/4580244/broadband-gap-google-fiber-isnt-the-only-revolution-in-kansas-city

======
bluedino
Would be curious as to the performance of the mesh network. A community mesh
is a great thing in a low-income area but it's really the opposite of Google
Fiber.

